# BMOQ L0048E



## jemcgrg (29 Jul 2014)

Hello I am just wondering if anyone else is scheduled to go to BMOQ on the course L0048E I believe starting 25 Aug 14.


----------



## halifamous (29 Jul 2014)

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> Hello I am just wondering if anyone else is scheduled to go to BMOQ on the course L0046E I believe starting 25 Aug 14.



I start August 25 but it's L0046E.  

L0048E starts on September 1


----------



## Alexisroy8 (29 Jul 2014)

I am going in saint-jean on august 30 and supossed to start on september first


----------



## jemcgrg (29 Jul 2014)

Ah ok thanks. I didn't have the start date as I will be joining part way through.


----------



## Green (30 Jul 2014)

Hi jemcgrg,

I'm scheduled for august 25, but still don't know if it's L0046E or L0047F (or else). I'm in for AEC. How about you? 

 :chopper:


----------



## jemcgrg (30 Jul 2014)

Green

I'm in for AEC as well!


----------



## Green (30 Jul 2014)

After all the pilots they're taking, maybe they need a few AEC as well


----------



## goarmy2014 (30 Jul 2014)

Unless you are fully bilingual, I think its fair to assume you're in L0046E - the E stands for English, F for Français   :bowing:



			
				Green said:
			
		

> Hi jemcgrg,
> 
> I'm scheduled for august 25, but still don't know if it's L0046E or L0047F (or else). I'm in for AEC. How about you?
> 
> :chopper:


----------



## mlavoie88 (31 Jul 2014)

goarmy2014 said:
			
		

> Unless you are fully bilingual, I think its fair to assume you're in L0046E - the E stands for English, F for Français   :bowing:


Hi,
do any of you guys know if I'm going to a French platoon in SaintJean does that mean the training will be in French as well in Borden and Kingston? Just curious.
 Thanks
Mathieu Lavoie


----------



## jemcgrg (31 Jul 2014)

Your training will probably be in english but not necessarily.  For instance as a Traffic Tech I had a french sister platoon on my 3s.




			
				mlavoie said:
			
		

> Hi,
> do any of you guys know if I'm going to a French platoon in SaintJean does that mean the training will be in French as well in Borden and Kingston? Just curious.
> Thanks
> Mathieu Lavoie


----------



## BlueDuck (16 Aug 2014)

Joining the English Platoon!  Offer today on Aug 15!  Not sure of the number.  Maybe there is more than one platoon?

Public Affairs Officer.  See you there!


----------



## callmefishmael (16 Aug 2014)

I'll be at L0048E. Flying in the 30th.


----------



## Househouse (17 Aug 2014)

Same story with me. Starting Sept 1, travelling on the 30th.


----------



## callmefishmael (17 Aug 2014)

Good to know I won't be the only MARS there Househouse!


----------



## EngSteve (21 Aug 2014)

For those of you that are 0048E I'll see you there. It is going to be awesome   :nod:


----------



## jemcgrg (21 Aug 2014)

I'll be seeing you guys midway through. I arrive 11 October.


----------



## Mark15x (29 Aug 2014)

See you guys soon. I fly out of Toronto tomorrow.


----------



## mlavoie88 (29 Aug 2014)

I'll be driving  down there tomorrow 0045F


----------

